# New Giant Monitor Lizard Discovered



## News Bot (Apr 7, 2010)

*Published On:* 07-Apr-10 03:10 AM
*Source:* Discovery News
*Author:* Jennifer Viegas

How could a colorful, 6-foot-long lizard go undocumented for so long?

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## beautifulpythons (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow that is an amazing find.. I remember seeing a doco a while back looking for these lizards but they didn't find any. Incredibly secretive and hard to spot it seems!


----------



## josh14 (Apr 7, 2010)

Here is another story about it
http://www.news.com.au/breaking-news/spectacular-komodo-cousin-is-big-as-a-man-and-has-two-penises-biologists-say/story-e6frfku0-1225850704092


----------



## Stevo2 (Apr 7, 2010)

Very cool. Amazing how our planet continues to keep secrets


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 7, 2010)

amazing


----------



## Retic (Apr 7, 2010)

It really is amazing that animals such as this can remain largely undiscovered by science, even more amazing it being vegetarian. It looks very similar to a Komodo.


----------

